# Hello Everyone!!!!!



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone and I look forward to meeting you all. :leap:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi from Canada! :leap: WELCOME :leap: 

Where do you call home?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome from Idaho - :wave: 

Pull up a chair, join in the chats - and tell us all about ya!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome from NSW Australia! :wave: 

Tell us about yourself :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy Rebecca!! Welcome to The Goat Spot! :wave:


----------



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW!!! I am amazed at the response! I found this place because one of my goats aborted last night. This looks like exactly what I have been looking for! Everyone here seems like they are great and I still have a lot to learn, and hopefully I will find it here! BTW in from Arkansas!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo another from Arkansas! We have many of ya'all!

I am so sorry to hear about your doe - do you know what happened?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome! :leap: I so sorry about the goat that aborted though.


----------



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

YEA!! I'm not alone!!! No I really don't know. I had been busy that day so it was late, but when I went to check on the goats, I saw the blood on her tail and hind legs. She was due in about 2 weeks. Now of course my ds's dog was in the shed with her. I found where she had had it at, but there was no little one. The dog on the other hand looked like it had had a good meal from the look of it's belly. She hasn't acted like she's felt good since. I think it was a one-time thing since the rest have carried to term and all had beautiful healthy babies. I wish I could have seen hers though just to make sure.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there any chance that the dog - well you know?


----------



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh yes! I think she did, but I think it must have been dead because the dog isn't a killing type. I think she just aborted or miscarried for some reason and the dog just happened to be in the right place and took advantage of it. That's all I can figure since there was no baby to be found and the doe looked gutted, half her old size, and I could no longer feel the baby by palpation and less than 24 hours before it was kicking and pushing on my hand. She was also acting funny(the goat, not the dog!) not her usual happy self.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you taken a temp on the momma? How is her udder? If she isn't acting quite right I would make sure that she doesn't have a temp.

I am going to bed - but I will be back on at 6:30 am PST!! Good luck!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome from AL :wave: I am very sorry to hear about your Doe! :hug: 

Feel free to jump right in to posting! And whenever you get the chance we would LOVE to see pics of your goats :wink:


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Howdy from No. Central Oklahoma!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome! :wave: 

I'm sorry your doe aborted, poor girl. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi rebecca! Big Welcome from SW PA!!

Sorry your doe lost her baby,, with all seeming well the day before, it's possible she took a hard hit from another that caused the early labor.

Take her temp...normal is 101-103.5F
Get her some Nutri Drench and offer her some warm molasses water.

She will be depressed for a few days missing her baby and her udder is going to be full and tight, uncomfortable.
Offer her grain and make sure she eats....and give her lots of love.

Hope she comes around for you, if not...you know where to find us :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all, Welcome to the Goat Spot. Glad you found us but I have to say sorry you had to find us under these circumstances. 

Did I miss it, what kind of goats do you have? 

Are you sure the dog did not get to the baby before? 

I am sorry for your loss.

By the way we LOVE Pictures.


----------



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to post. I took her temp and it's normal! Yea! Also she is almost back to her happy, and aggravating self!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, welcome, and have fun here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry about the lost kid  

Thats good to hear about the doe. when my doe kidded with a dead kid she went into a depression and I had a hard time getting her back to her old self. Thats good you dont have to deal with that.


Welcome to TGS :wave:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome from PA! :wave: Sorry you lost a kid, I had a stillborn this fall, so I know how sad it is. Hope your doe is OK. Make yourself at home, and we love pics!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello from Ohio!


----------

